

Ask HN: Campus Question App - psandiego

http://mycampusapp.blogspot.com/2012/09/goal-is-to-help-college-students.html
======
psandiego
[http://mycampusapp.blogspot.com/2012/09/goal-is-to-help-
coll...](http://mycampusapp.blogspot.com/2012/09/goal-is-to-help-college-
students.html)

